# Disney! Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando, FL 8/27-830 $250



## schwanke87

Hi there!

Can't make it for my reservation at Bonnet Creek. 1 bedroom deluxe. Sunday 8/27 - Wednesday 8/30. $250.

Thanks!


----------



## schwanke87

Reducing to $200


----------



## Beachspace

schwanke87 said:


> Reducing to $200



Does the hotel charge resort fees? Parking fees? I know some of the disney hotels can charge $15-$25/day for parking and/or 'resort fees' that include parking.


----------



## DeniseM

> Does the hotel charge resort fees? Parking fees? I know some of the disney hotels can charge $15-$25/day for parking and/or 'resort fees' that include parking.


  Clarification:  This is not a Hotel, or a Disney property - it is Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare.  [It is however within the Disney resort area.]


----------



## Cyberc

DeniseM said:


> This is not a Hotel, or a Disney property - it is Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



Agree, calling it Disney is greatly misleading it has nothing to do with Disney except for being located and in Orlando.


----------



## jwalk03

Beachspace said:


> Does the hotel charge resort fees? Parking fees? I know some of the disney hotels can charge $15-$25/day for parking and/or 'resort fees' that include parking.



Bonnet Creek does not charge resort fees or parking fees, or anything like that.  It is very very close to Disney property, but not a Disney resort so you will have to pay the $20 per day to park at the Disney Parks. (unless you are an AP holder or get it free some other way.)

Bonnet Creek is an awesome resort, and a great place to stay for a Disney World visit.  Much better price than you will pay for any Disney Hotel THAT'S FOR SURE!  and you get more room and a full kitchen to save on the EXPENSIVE Disney food too!


----------



## Jan M.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the only non Disney owned lodging actually on Disney property. I don't know if that has changed in the last couple of years but that used to be Bonnet Creek's claim to fame.


----------



## schwanke87

Thanks, I didn't mean to be misleading. I assumed everyone here knows Wyndham Bonnet Creek is not a Disney property. Sorry. Anyway, it's still available. There is no fee for parking. The drive to Disney is about 5 minutes and there is a shuttle as well. There is however a $150 refundable deposit upon checking in.


----------



## Feemania618

I stayed there last year.  There are no fees of any kind. One minute drive (literally) to Downtown Disney and about to Disney.  I would stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## DardenneLarry

Is it still available?


----------



## schwanke87

Yes it is available.


----------



## chapjim

Cyberc said:


> Agree, calling it Disney is greatly misleading it has nothing to do with Disney except for being located and in Orlando.



He very clearly identified the resort as a Wyndham resort.  Disney may be the nearby attraction but it is obviously a Wyndham facility.


----------



## Beachspace

I'm from Orlando and worked in the hotel industry, I would consider this a "Disney Property" hotel. Its very close to Epcot and surrounded by other Disney resorts. I don't have any issues with the description listed.


----------



## gmarine

Does the guest receive all the benefits of staying at an onsite Disney resort ?


----------



## ssreward

gmarine said:


> Does the guest receive all the benefits of staying at an onsite Disney resort ?



No, because it's not a Disney-owned resort. None of the onsite non-Disney resorts get Magical Express, EMH, ect...



Jan M. said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek, the only non Disney owned lodging actually on Disney property. I don't know if that has changed in the last couple of years but that used to be Bonnet Creek's claim to fame.



The Wyndham property has actually never been Disney property even though it's completely surrounded by it & I-4 so they've still got that weird distinction, lol  But I'd have to say they lost the old (if technically incorrect) title to the Four Seasons in Disney's Golden Oaks subdivision.


----------



## bendadin

So did this rent?


----------



## schwanke87

Still available!


----------



## schwanke87

Still available!


----------



## schwanke87

Last minute! Still available!


----------



## CasinoHype

Any way they would allow you to change your checkin day to the 26th?


----------



## schwanke87

Nope, sorry.


----------



## silentg

Why is it so short a stay?


----------



## DeniseM

Wyndham is points based -  you can book any number of days.


----------

